# Strange white stuff in jar of meat



## wmsff (Jun 10, 2010)

http://emob1221.photobucket.com/albums/dd473/wmsff/photo-1.jpg

I am fairly new to canning meat. Does anyone know what this is or if it's normal?

This is in several jars of beef.

Sorry it's so small, I'm still having problems figuring out how. To post pics on the phone.

Thanks all


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Did you put salt or flour in there ?


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2011)

looks a lot like fat


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

Yeah, it's just fat. Looks good!


----------



## joyfulheart (Mar 26, 2009)

Yep, fat. You're fine.

As long as everything is sealed up good, it's just fine.


----------



## wmsff (Jun 10, 2010)

There is no flour, only sea salt. The white stuff is mostly at the top and looks quite different from the fat which settles at the top. The fat is an off white this stuff is solid white. I also noticed several pieces lower in the jars with spots of white on them.

I'm gunna be irritated if I messed up these jars; there are probably two cases of beef.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Fat can take many forms. It can be like what you see on your steak, or, it can be the breakdown of connective tissue in the meat. There will be times when you think you have removed every itsy, bitsy, microscopic piece of "extra stuff" in your beef, but after canning - WHAM! - there it is. 

You did fine!


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Looks yummy! Nice job!


----------



## Tammy1 (Aug 31, 2011)

Wmsff, Thank you for posting the picture and question. This is my first year of canning meat and the picture and all the answers has been very helpful!


----------



## wmsff (Jun 10, 2010)

Wow. Thanks again all. My hubby is not very supportive when it comes to prepping, and if I had to toss a whole bunch because of an error on my part ... It would not be good.

I think I will crack one open next week and have some beef stew!


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

It's very good over a bed of rice, too! Drain most of the liquid off the beef and add to the water to make the rice. Leave enough in the beef so it doesn't scorch when you heat it.


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

Also good as pepper steak. Saute onion and bell peppers, add the beef, liquid and all, and just enough flour or corn starch to thicken the liquid a little. Maybe a little soy sauce, then serve with rice.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Makes a good beef noodle dish! Just dump the jar an a saucepan, add some water and a couple bouillon cubes and bring to a boil. Add noodles and cook until noodles are done.

Either remove and dispose of the fat when you open the jar or put it in with the meat when cooking. It won't hurt anything. Your jar looks just like every other jar of canned beef I have seen. Good job!


----------



## ittybiddyfarm (2 mo ago)

wmsff said:


> http://emob1221.photobucket.com/albums/dd473/wmsff/photo-1.jpg
> 
> I am fairly new to canning meat. Does anyone know what this is or if it's normal?
> 
> ...


I’m unable to see the photo, but I have a similar question. The white on top of a couple jars looks different than the fat. I was hoping to see your photo of it too.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

This thread is 11 years old which is why you can't see the photo. If you post a picture of yours in a new thread you will get the opinions of several experienced canners.


----------



## ittybiddyfarm (2 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> This thread is 11 years old which is why you can't see the photo. If you post a picture of yours in a new thread you will get the opinions of several experienced canners.


LOL i read that as Oct 2021! Oh how embarrassing! 🤭


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

ittybiddyfarm said:


> LOL i read that as Oct 2021! Oh how embarrassing! 🤭


It's okay. It happens sometimes.


----------

